# Prima volta con l'aereo



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


----------



## numero 3 (8 Maggio 2022)

Tranquillo , io soffro di cinetosi (il famoso mal d'auto), soffro maledettamente su macchina e pullman, ma ti giuro che in aereo non ho mai sofferto nulla e ho fatto viaggi lunghissimi ( Milano- Singapore -Auckland). Solo se sei un pò claustrofobico magari può disturbarti ma fino a Palermo è breve.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Tranquillo. A parte un paio di minuti quando stai decollando non sentirai nulla di nulla


----------



## Sam (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Mai avuto problemi con l'aereo, anzi. La prima volta (ero un ragazzino) ero eccitatissimo.
Tra l'altro Fiumicino-Palermo, quanto sarà, un'ora di volo? Non fai in tempo a decollare che già stai atterrando.

Poi vabbe', magari porta con te qualcosa contro la nausea, nel caso avessi problemi di mal d'aria.
Consiglio di evitare roba per dormire, visto quanto dura il volo. Non faresti in tempo ad addormentarti.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


non hai mai preso l'aereo perchè non ne hai avuto necessità o proprio per paura, magari vertigini? 
Nel primo caso, devi solo superare 1-2 minuti dallo stacco in volo dove avverti magari movimenti dovuti all'accelerazione, superato quello vedrai che non ci farai caso e ti godrai il viaggio.
Nel secondo caso non ti so consigliare.


----------



## Giofa (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Ti direi di stare tranquillo, è un volo breve e l'aereo non raggiungerà grandi altezze, pertanto non dovresti avere grossi problemi di pressurizzazione. Io prendo aerei da anni ma ultimamente mi piacciono meno perché preferisco tenere i piedi per terra, ma è tutta questione mentale.


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non hai mai preso l'aereo perchè non ne hai avuto necessità o proprio per paura, magari vertigini?
> Nel primo caso, devi solo superare 1-2 minuti dallo stacco in volo dove avverti magari movimenti dovuti all'accelerazione, superato quello vedrai che non ci farai caso e ti godrai il viaggio.
> Nel secondo caso non ti so consigliare.


Mai preso perché mai avuto necessità. Però ho un po' paura sapendo che sotto l'aereo non c'è nulla


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Le statistiche dicono che è il mezzo più sicuro ma la paura mi terrorizzava lo stesso. Alla fine ho deciso che dovevo vincerla e sono salito a bordo senza prendere nulla. I primi viaggi li ho fatti con una tensione continua (erano gli anni immediatamente successivi all'11/09) ma poi era diventato come prendere l'autobus in città: routine. Nel mio caso l'abitudine ha vinto la paura.


----------



## Giangy (8 Maggio 2022)

L'unica volta per ora, che ho preso l'aereo con Ryanair è stato nel 2013, quando ho fatto un viaggio a Parigi, ero solo titubante quando aveva fatto il decolo, e un po di sofferenza all'inizio nel vedere il paesaggio dall'alto, poi una volta a bordo in aria nessun effetto, così come l'atterraggio. C'era anche mio padre quella volta, tutta la famiglia, mio padre soffre proprio l'aereo, ha paura, non vuole più prenderlo infatti, ma io posso assicurare che mi sono sentito abbastanza bene a bordo, tutto sommato una bella esperienza di vita, penso che sia più sicuro l'aereo al giorno d'oggi, di un treno, o un auto, o mezzi su terra.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Mai preso perché mai avuto necessità. Però ho un po' paura sapendo che sotto l'aereo non c'è nulla


le fasi più ''concitate'' (non immaginarti montagne russe, è roba da poco) sono partenza, atterraggio ed eventuali turbolenze, ma non è sempre così, capita spesso che il viaggio sia più confortevole di uno in automobile.
Al ritorno sarai gasato per un altro giro in aereo, sopratutto se hai un posto finestrino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti



L'avevo preso solamente da bambino e non ho particolari ricordi,se non un africano che non mi voleva cedere il posto vicino al finestrino ed era dovuto intervenire mio padre con le "buone maniere".. 

Poi più nulla fino ai 21 anni,quando sono stato costretto a prenderlo per andare a bari per il concorso della gdf.
1 oretta di volo,non avevo preso neanche la pastiglia per la nausea.
Momento critico la partenza,quando una volta decollato hai la sensazione di vuoto e di mancanza d'aria (io ero quasi in apnea )
Superato quel momento poi vai abbastanza tranquillo,se non ti fai prendere dalle paranoie,fila tutto liscio fino all'atterraggio,che può essere un altro momento critico.

Per sicurezza,prima del decollo chiedi una bustina per il vomito alle hostess (sinceramente non so se esistano ancora,io l'avevo richiesta per evitare di fare la mia solita figura di  vomitandomi addosso o in testa al passeggero seduto davanti a me)

Ah,una volta decollato,se guardi fuori dal finestrino e vedi "fumo bianco" no,non è il motore dell'aereo che sta andando a fuoco ma sono semplicemente le nuvole


----------



## Devil man (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Mai preso perché mai avuto necessità. Però ho un po' paura sapendo che sotto l'aereo non c'è nulla


Non guardare fuori dal finestrino, e immagina di essere al cinema. Vai tranquillo


----------



## Tobi (8 Maggio 2022)

Niente di niente, uno spasso. Mettiti lato finestrino è una bella emozione


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti



Se hai paura nessuno può dirti nulla che potrebbe aiutarti.

Lascia stare le medicine per carità.

Stai sul razionale: ogni volta che sali in macchina hai decine di volte più possibilità di morire rispetto ad un viaggio aereo.

Io un pò di apprensione ce l'ho sempre.
Se vuoi un pò isolarti, alla partenza cuffie e volume alto e chiudi gli occhi.

Poi quando sarai ad altitudine di crocera è meglio di un treno.

Se ti capiteranno turbolenze ti spaventerai, a quel punto pensa che un aereo non può cadere.
Così come una palla non può andare a fondo in acqua.


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Grazie a tutti raga


----------



## sunburn (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Massì, tranquillo. Il decollo è un po’ tipo montagne russe e puoi avvertire la sensazione di vuoto nello stomaco. Visivamente, sempre in fase di decollo, potrebbe farti un po’ impressione vedere il corridoio inclinatissimo, ma anche qui non è nulla di che.
Per il resto, durante il volo non avrai sensazioni diverse da quelle che hai durante un viaggio in treno.
Per la questione di “prendere qualcosa” ti consiglio di parlare col tuo medico curante per valutare se prendere qualcosa ed, eventualmente, cosa prendere.
Buon viaggio!!


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

consiglio di portarti un chewing-gum o una caramella da succhiare, in fase di discesa. 
A volte può capitare che facciano male le orecchie, per via del repentino sbalzo di pressione.

Non so per quale motivo, ma mi è capitato solo le prime volte (proprio sui Ryanair, ma su rotte più lunghe rispetto alla tua), e mai più successo nelle centinaia di volte successive. 
Forse ha a che fare che il tipo di aeromobile e relativa qualità della pressurizzazione, non saprei. 

In alternativa, se senti male alle orecchie, prova a tappare il naso e soffia come se volessi far uscire l’aria dalle orecchie, aiuta a ristabilire la pressione nella tuba di Eustachio e lenire il fastidio.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Mai sofferto in aereo, neanche con turbolenze. 
Gli unici fastidi li ho avuti durante i raffreddori e presenza di muco: orecchie tappate per giorni..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Ciao. Confermo in toto quel che ti hanno già detto gli altri utenti: l’unica fase leggermente fastidiosa, almeno per me, è il decollo, seguito dalla discesa; nulla di che: mi basta appoggiare il collo allo schienale per qualche istante e passa tutto. Stai tranquillo e vedrai che non ti accorgerai nemmeno del volo


----------



## sottoli (8 Maggio 2022)

Io prendo la media di 20 aerei intercontinentali all'anno da 5 anni, prima meno ma 6 o 7 sicuri più incalcolabili voli interni, tra cui mini aerei per spostarsi nell'entroterra africano, compagnie sconosciute ecc...l'unica cosa che per me accomuna tutti i voli è che mi prende una strana vena filosofica sul senso della vita e della morte e del tempo  capita solo a me?


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


È un breve viaggio non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

Se puoi prendi posto vicino finestrino quando atterri vedrai la costa. Se è la prima volta ti darà anche l'impressione di atterrare con i piedi in mare perché l'aeroporto e praticamente sul mare


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Io prendo la media di 20 aerei intercontinentali all'anno da 5 anni, prima meno ma 6 o 7 sicuri più incalcolabili voli interni, tra cui mini aerei per spostarsi nell'entroterra africano, compagnie sconosciute ecc...l'unica cosa che per me accomuna tutti i voli è che mi prende una strana vena filosofica sul senso della vita e della morte e del tempo  capita solo a me?


specie se viaggio di notte, un po’ di inquietudine può assalire poi che sei in aereo da svariate ore, ed il rumore bianco del volo ha una sorta di azione “ipnotica”


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti raga


ah ricordati di mettere il cellulare in modalità aereo


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah ricordati di mettere il cellulare in modalità aereo


Lo spengo proprio


----------



## UDG (8 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> specie se viaggio di notte, un po’ di inquietudine può assalire poi che sei in aereo da svariate ore, ed il rumore bianco del volo ha una sorta di azione “ipnotica”


Per fortuna è alle 12


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Io a volte soffro di nausea per mal d'aereo. 
Da un paio di anni 30/40 minuti prima della partenza prendo Xamamina e ho AZZERATO il problema. 
Sono quei casi che ti fanno amare la scienza, è super efficace. Praticamente senti l'eventuale turbolenza, ma non provi alcuna nausea. 
Penso che con questo farmaco potrei tenere botta alle montagne russe, provate due volte in vita mia e per due volte ho rimesso


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non guardare fuori dal finestrino, e immagina di essere al cinema. Vai tranquillo


Io amo volare, ho presi tanti aerei e mai un problema.
Poi adoro la meccanica del volo e vedo tanti documentari soprattutto quelli sui disastri aerei 
Ti devo dire che ora sapendo tutte quelle cose, ogni tanto qualche pensiero strano lo faccio


----------



## Baba (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Io prendo sempre una pillolina prima di volare. Nei viaggi lunghi qualcosa per dormire e nei viaggi brevi qualcosa per rilassarmi. Di solito vado dal medico e ci pensa lui a prescrivermi qualcosa.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se hai paura nessuno può dirti nulla che potrebbe aiutarti.
> 
> Lascia stare le medicine per carità.
> 
> ...


In che senso l’aereo non può cadere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo , io soffro di cinetosi (il famoso mal d'auto), soffro maledettamente su macchina e pullman, ma ti giuro che in aereo non ho mai sofferto nulla e ho fatto viaggi lunghissimi ( Milano- Singapore -Auckland). Solo se sei un pò claustrofobico magari può disturbarti ma fino a Palermo è breve.


Anche io soffro un mal d’auto incredibile. 
Non ti nego che negli anni è stata una cosa che mi ha dato molto fastidio, ricordo gli anni in tour in Pullman. Arrivavamo al locale che io ero distrutto mentre gli altri tutti belli felici.
Senza considerare che non potevo bere nulla perché poi al ritorno sarebbe stato un disastro.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Mastica una cicca o qualche caramella al momento della partenza e poi è fatta, non fai tempo a fare altro perchè sarai già arrivato, stai tranquillo che l'aereo è il mezzo più sicuro


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io amo volare, ho presi tanti aerei e mai un problema.
> Poi adoro la meccanica del volo e vedo tanti documentari soprattutto quelli sui disastri aerei
> Ti devo dire che ora sapendo tutte quelle cose, ogni tanto qualche pensiero strano lo faccio


Meno ''indagini ad alta quota'' amico


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Meno ''indagini ad alta quota'' amico


Quando c'è quel programma su Focus cambio canale: ansiogeno. È l'unico che vedo sulla TV generalista.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io soffro un mal d’auto incredibile.
> Non ti nego che negli anni è stata una cosa che mi ha dato molto fastidio, ricordo gli anni in tour in Pullman. Arrivavamo al locale che io ero distrutto mentre gli altri tutti belli felici.
> Senza considerare che non potevo bere nulla perché poi al ritorno sarebbe stato un disastro.




Anche io, gite scolastiche un incubo...non hai idea quanti ricordi ho lasciato sui pullman.
Anche i viaggi in macchina ragazzi...
Poi ho scoperto per caso la xamamina ma ormai avevo già 14/15 anni e da allora tutto ok.
Ma ancora oggi quando qualcuno guida in un determinato modo..( a scatti continui ) rischio di vomitare in meno di 15 km di percorso..
Ps ...Anche sull'altanena...
Ma pensa te...


----------



## malos (8 Maggio 2022)

Per me viaggiare in aereo è fantastico soprattutto il decollo. Ovviamente posto vicino al finestrino.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In che senso l’aereo non può cadere?



Nel senso che una volta in aria, a meno di sfighe clamorose, mi piace pensare che per il principio di Bernoulli sia fondamentalmente sicuro quanto camminare a piedi


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Per me viaggiare in aereo è fantastico soprattutto il decollo. Ovviamente posto vicino al finestrino.


io con gli anni devo dire ho parecchio rivalutato il treno, quando posso. Non sempre è possibile (un treno “proiettile” in Asia impiega mediamente il un po’ più del doppio, comunque, di un aereo), per motivi di tempo, ma se viaggio non per lavoro, o se non ho una agenda troppo fitta, da qualche anno tendo a preferire il treno (A/V): più spazio, wi-fi, niente pressurizzazione, stanca di meno, insomma…


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, Mercoledì dovrò per motivi di lavoro, prendere l'aereo da Fiumicino per andare a Palermo con Ryanair . Premetto che non ho mai preso l'aereo e ho un po' paura. Voi avete mai preso qualcosa prima di salire a bordo? Avete ancora paura quando lo prendete? Come l'avete affrontata? Grazie a tutti


Guarda le hostess.
Non intendo per un discorso estetico, ma loro li vedi talmente tranquilli che ti convincono.
Dal punto di vista fisico ti si potrebbero tappare le orecchie alla partenza o all'atterraggio.
Il resto è solo psicologico.
Portati qualcosa da leggere o comunque una distrazione per quando sei su, comunque il tuo viaggio è breve.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Meno ''indagini ad alta quota'' amico


Mi piace tantissimo e inoltre guardo altre serie pure su YouTube  
Adesso ogni minima cosa in volo penso allo stallo aereo dinamico


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel senso che una volta in aria, a meno di sfighe clamorose, mi piace pensare che per il principio di Bernoulli sia fondamentalmente sicuro quanto camminare a piedi


Dipende 
Comunque davvero o è sfiga o volontà…


----------

